# Solved: Panimage tablet level 1.6



## cci704 (Aug 21, 2007)

Is there any chance of updating this tablet to level 2.3. It may make the product partially useful. Panimage website says 
the level 1.6 is 'current' and doesn't need updating.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No, there isn't. It's one of the cheap no-name tablets that's intended to be used in whatever limited fashion it came to you. You could search around to see if you can root it and install a custom ROM, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## cci704 (Aug 21, 2007)

Although not a positive answer, I appreciate your info. Now, if I can only find something useful to do with the device.


----------

